# Model 3 owner driving a loaner Model S - comparative impressions



## kpedraja (Oct 16, 2018)

My Model 3 is in the shop for repainting and the Tesla service center gave me a Model S P85 to use as a loaner. Not sure what year the P85 is (there are no advanced cameras), but here are some comparative impressions:
- The Model S feels HUGE compared to the Model 3, much more than the supposed 20% difference in size
- I know there are Tesla owners who prefer the 2 screen experience of the Model S, but to me it's quite a bit more distracting
- Visibility in the Model 3 is much better, due in large part to the lower dash. The Model S dash seems gigantic and old school by comparison. 
- Driving position (for me at 5' 9") is much better in the Model 3 and the seats feel better
- The ergonomics of the arm rest and the cup holder are an abomination in the S. The 3's center console is a much better design
- I like having access to the glove box with a simple button on the S. 
- Not a big fan of the cruise control stalk, though, especially its placement. I keep thinking it's a turn signal, even after nearly two weeks.

Overall, driving the S provides a good perspective on the design evolution that Tesla has gone through. There are certainly some compromises in the single screen design of the the Model 3, but for the most part the 3 just feels like a much more "modern" car.


----------



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

kpedraja said:


> My Model 3 is in the shop for repainting and the Tesla service center gave me a Model S P85 to use as a loaner. Not sure what year the P85 is (there are no advanced cameras), but here are some comparative impressions:
> - The Model S feels HUGE compared to the Model 3, much more than the supposed 20% difference in size
> - I know there are Tesla owners who prefer the 2 screen experience of the Model S, but to me it's quite a bit more distracting
> - Visibility in the Model 3 is much better, due in large part to the lower dash. The Model S dash seems gigantic and old school by comparison.
> ...


Anything else you saw on the S you preferred?


----------



## JD-M3 (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a model 3 and a model X (I believe the interior is nearly identical to the model s). I agree 100% with everything you said. Especially the autopilot, this is much better thought out and much easier to use on the model 3. It definitely feels like a more modern car. I actually prefer driving the Model 3 for these reasons.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

kpedraja said:


> My Model 3 is in the shop for repainting and the Tesla service center gave me a Model S P85 to use as a loaner. Not sure what year the P85 is (there are no advanced cameras), but here are some comparative impressions:
> - The Model S feels HUGE compared to the Model 3, much more than the supposed 20% difference in size
> - I know there are Tesla owners who prefer the 2 screen experience of the Model S, but to me it's quite a bit more distracting
> - Visibility in the Model 3 is much better, due in large part to the lower dash. The Model S dash seems gigantic and old school by comparison.
> ...


I had almost the same exact experience (my M3P was in the shop for 3 weeks while I was loaned a P85D. I preferred my 3 in every conceivable way. I couldn't find anything I liked on the S better than the 3. A few impressions I had:

The S felt far too heavy. In contrast to the 3 which was much quicker and more nimble getting around other vehicles on the streets or pulling into a parking spot.

The console was over-sized and felt undeveloped. Two screens (one of which is bigger than the 3), yet felt like I had no more information/details in my view, but had to keep moving my gaze between the two depending on what info I was looking for, felt very unsafe. Love the simplistic one screen to rule them all design of the 3. The higher resolution and LTE data made the console significantly more enjoyable to use on the 3.

The S I had also had limited AP functionality (due to no cameras), but even then, the separate stalk to manage ACC was annoying (and poorly placed). The single gear/cruise selector on the 3 made it feel like a revolutionary discovery.

I'll never be able to go back to any steering wheel outside the two scroll wheels on the 3. Love the symmetry and ease of use.

Power. Wow, did that thing suck power. Felt like a gas guzzler. Going the same routes as my 3, I kept having to top off at home every other day whereas my 3 can get by on once a week.

Picking up the 3 after using the S for three weeks put an even bigger smile on my face than the day I bought it.


----------



## kpedraja (Oct 16, 2018)

iPlug said:


> Anything else you saw on the S you preferred?


The bigger frunk is nice. But that's really a function of the S just being a much bigger car. The interior lighting is nicer in the S. I do like the handles that "present" when you approach the car. And since it's a loaner, they gave me a fob rather than a key card (and I can't add the car to my Tesla app), which seems to work really well. Much more responsive and consistent automatic unlock than with the app on my iPhone and the Model 3. Not sure if that's just the fob itself or some bluetooth antenna design issue in the different models.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

JD-M3 said:


> I have a model 3 and a model X (I believe the interior is nearly identical to the model s). I agree 100% with everything you said. Especially the autopilot, this is much better thought out and much easier to use on the model 3. It definitely feels like a more modern car. I actually prefer driving the Model 3 for these reasons.


I too have an X and a 3 and also agree with the observations in this thread - primarily the better autopilot controls on the 3, the better console layout on the 3, and the nimbleness of the 3. It is usually my preferred car to drive. But I've been back driving the X more lately, and it does have things I like better. The 2 displays allow 2 different navigation views simultaneously. And with the 17" screen, can have navigation, music and a third window open at the same time. I also really like having the trip meter always displayed. And I really like my drivers door self presenting and being able to open and close anyone's door from the screen. And the driver profile is linked to the key fob so the car always knows it's me. Yes, there are still some things I like better in the X, and most of these would also apply to an S.

Edit: One more thing. While I think the touch screen air flow is one of the niftiest things, there are times I'm thankful to have an air vent to simply reach over and change the air flow towards or away from me.


----------

